# Spark ST6-460NW???



## Tiresius (May 11, 2012)

Am I the only one feeling that my headlight is becoming primitive? Aside from the deeper reflector in a headlamp, the light is heavy and the pointy part gets in the way when working on cars at tight spots. I lay on my back most of the time and this light likes to hit on anything in front of my face.

It's a nice light and built very solid. Even used it for 3hr straight with 1 cell on a nice bike ride. I just feel that this light is becoming primitive compared to the newer ones.


----------



## jake25 (May 11, 2012)

What newer headlights are you thinking of? The SD6-460NW is the full flood version that doesn't have a T shape.


----------



## akflash (May 12, 2012)

I haven't seen anything newer or better...


----------



## Walterk (May 12, 2012)

I am considering buying a SD-6 for around the house.
I like their beam, build, accesoires and modes. 
The pity is that in all SD lights from Spark, they all have the about the same size and weight, regardless of their batteries. 
Thats the only drawback on their models.
Probably wil buy an 18650 powered for longest runtime and highest output.


----------



## ryguy24000 (May 13, 2012)

I would think your lamp is "State of the Art" wouldn't you? I mean what else do you want? Do tell? 
I have an SD52 and use it at work(Electrician). I can't think of another light that will give me 70 floody lm for the whole work day period.


----------



## Changchung (May 13, 2012)

I have a st6, with the flood lens is just perfect for close work and walk outside and inside the house...


SFMI4UT


----------



## garbman (May 19, 2012)

I love my ST6 460NW.
I use it instead of my 190NW when i want looong runtimes.
The weight i think is not that bad when use it for long periods.


----------



## LGT (May 19, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> Am I the only one feeling that my headlight is becoming primitive? Aside from the deeper reflector in a headlamp, the light is heavy and the pointy part gets in the way when working on cars at tight spots. I lay on my back most of the time and this light likes to hit on anything in front of my face.
> 
> It's a nice light and built very solid. Even used it for 3hr straight with 1 cell on a nice bike ride. I just feel that this light is becoming primitive compared to the newer ones.


A nice light, built very solid, used it for a 3hr bike ride, but because it bumps into the undercarriage of an automobile you find it primitive. Not trying to be sarcastic here, but perhaps you're using the wrong light. Something like a Zebralamp H31,51 would help you avoid that problem.


----------



## a_b (May 20, 2012)

*Tiresius, *remove the reflector and install frosted glass. Get a light equal to SD6.


----------



## peterharvey73 (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone know how the ST6 XM-L compares with the Zebralight H600 XM-L with 750 lumens OTF?
Which is more powerful? The ST6, or the H600???
Both are XM-L's powered by 1x18650...


----------



## garbman (May 21, 2012)

The Spark ST6 rated at 500 lumens in the cool white version.
So in my opinion the result would be obvious.


----------



## Dubois (May 21, 2012)

And 460 lumen in neutral white version.


----------



## hemdale (Sep 28, 2013)

How are the Spark products vs ZebraLight ?


----------

